# Parking In Spalding Or Boston



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

anyone know of anywhere to park up in either Spalding or Boston.

thanks 

John


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

The-Cookies said:


> anyone know of anywhere to park up in either Spalding or Boston.


I don't think you mean overnight(?) but from work experience, I would not under any circumstances consider doing so in Boston. If you just mean parking during the day, I'd still not do it unless I had to, and then I'd make sure it was in a regulated car park (i.e. not Tescos etc.)

Crime rates unfortunately are high in Boston. Spalding is a lot more laid back.

Dougie.


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

This looks pretty quiet nr Boston, but agree about crime in the area.
i have a freind who lives there and its not a place he wants to stay in. 

52.93176, 0.05265

Cut End Rd

Fishtoft, Lincolnshire PE22


----------

